# Paid Spam: Giant Defy Advanced SL 0



## Comer (Jan 13, 2009)

Hey guys I posted my Defy in the classifieds. I will accept any reasonable offer on the bike. It's a 56cm.

$2500:cryin:


----------



## Comer (Jan 13, 2009)

Wow?! No interest? It's a great bike and someone will get a helluva deal......


----------



## Comer (Jan 13, 2009)

I removed it from the classifieds. I was only selling it because I don't carry Giant anymore and I thought I would give someone an opportunity to own a great bike. 
Giants are probably the best bikes I've ever ridden (I've ridden nice bikes over the years), but for whatever reason they don't do well on the secondary market, too bad.


----------

